# 

## mariano18

Witam
Mam budowę , która powstała 10 lat temu . Styropian 5 cm jest wpuszczona do środka pustaka, ponieważ dawniej tak robili. Mam pytanie, ponieważ nie jest to rewelacyjna izolacja , ale czy można dołożyć jeszcze styropian 5 cm od zewnątrz? Słyszałem, że nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie, ponieważ ściana nie oddycha. Co o tym sądzicie ? i jakie jest rozwiązanie ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przecież jak masz styropian już zamontowany to ta ściana i tak "nie oddycha".
Problemem tu może być tylko punkt przejścia przez 0st - ważne żeby nie wypadł w murze. 
Nie wiem z czego masz ściany, ale zakładając, że pustak pianowy 24+styro 5cm+pustak pianowy 12cm, to rozkład temperatur masz poniżej.
Przy dociepleniu zewnętrznym 5cm punkt 0 wypada nadal w wewnętrznym styropianie, ale już na granicy. 
Przy mrozie mniejszym niż -20st, tak gdzieś około -10 do -15 stopni ten punkt będzie w zewnętrznej warstwie pustaków i mogą się zacząć sypać jak asfalt na wiosnę.
Proponuję Ci zastosować 15cm styropianu (przy pow ścian 250m2 to dodatkowo jakieś 3tyś., może mniej), a masz wtedy ścianę o 40% cieplejszą (k=0,15)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dom "oddycha" przez system wentylacyjny a nie przez sciany. Kolega powyzej wspomina o 15cm styro, i ma racje. Zwrocuwage aby punkt rosy nie znalazl sie w murze.

----------


## mariano18

> Dom "oddycha" przez system wentylacyjny a nie przez sciany. Kolega powyzej wspomina o 15cm styro, i ma racje. Zwrocuwage aby punkt rosy nie znalazl sie w murze.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź i wykresy. Ciekawe z tym punktem 0 , żeby nie wypadł w pustaku , bo może pękać.

----------


## zgara

> Przecież jak masz styropian już zamontowany to ta ściana i tak "nie oddycha".
> Problemem tu może być tylko punkt przejścia przez 0st - ważne żeby nie wypadł w murze. 
> Nie wiem z czego masz ściany, ale zakładając, że pustak pianowy 24+styro 5cm+pustak pianowy 12cm, to rozkład temperatur masz poniżej.
> Przy dociepleniu zewnętrznym 5cm punkt 0 wypada nadal w wewnętrznym styropianie, ale już na granicy. 
> Przy mrozie mniejszym niż -20st, tak gdzieś około -10 do -15 stopni ten punkt będzie w zewnętrznej warstwie pustaków i mogą się zacząć sypać jak asfalt na wiosnę.
> Proponuję Ci zastosować 15cm styropianu (przy pow ścian 250m2 to dodatkowo jakieś 3tyś., może mniej), a masz wtedy ścianę o 40% cieplejszą (k=0,15)


Witam!
Panie Przemku czy moze ma Pan wykresy dla sciany zbudowanej z: od srodka domu-pustak max (19cm)+styropian-6cm+ cegla dziurawka od zewnatrz.
Mam zamiar zrobic ocieplenie i zastanawiam sie nad gruboscia styropianu.
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam
Zbyszek

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Witam!
> Panie Przemku czy moze ma Pan wykresy dla sciany zbudowanej z: od srodka domu-pustak max (19cm)+styropian-6cm+ cegla dziurawka od zewnatrz.
> Mam zamiar zrobic ocieplenie i zastanawiam sie nad gruboscia styropianu.
> Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam
> Zbyszek


To sobie popanujemy Panie Zbyszku, 

Proszę bardzo:


Jak widać przy dociepleniu 12 cm jest bezpiecznie do -27 st C.
13 cm daje bezpieczeństwo do -29 st C.
14 cm do -32.

Proszę sobie samemu odpowiedzieć na pytanie, czy -27 to wystarczająco. U mnie 2 lata temu było -30 przez miesiąc i jak mieszkam tu gdzie mieszkam przez 26 lat woda w drodze zamarzła po raz pierwszy. Można spróbować. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szpaku001

Witajcie
Jestem tu początkujący i oczywiście z powodu budowy domu. Czeka mnie ocieplenie domku parterowego ( 115m2 a zabudowy 140). Poczatkowo miałem plan 15cm grafit ale im dalej w las, tym mniej kasy i zastanawiam się czy biały 0,40 np swisspor nie wystarczy. Dodam tylko , że dom jest z bk H+H 24 cm.
Czy warto dopłacić do frezowanego?

----------


## BCS

Tylko  z frezem,jak mi jakiś klient się uprze, że taniej bez, to gratis od firmy z frezem dajemy. 0.4 to minimum  minimalne, ale ważniejsza jest jakość przyklejania->mostków.

----------

